# Anyone use an Alpine ICS-X7HD?



## btotheeck (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been trying to find some reviews other than the CES coverage type reviews of this HU. Anyone with experience that can give their opinion on it? I'm especially interested in its SQ and how it performs with an Android phone. Thanks


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to post so late as I just found this. Yes I have this installed and it works great with certain Android phones. Especially after you load Drive Link onto your phone. I'm sad to say i use a Galaxy S4 which this radio does NOT support. If I had not just purchased this phone, I would quickly have purchased a phone that is compatible as it would truly make this system sing.


----------

